# grooming prices



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

How much is it for grooming generally. I got two quotes, one for $58







and the other for $39. For scissoring cut. I wasn't impressed with the cheaper one, I just did a phone "interview" and the guy seemed annoyed that I was asking him ??s He also seemed annoyed that I asked for a scissor cut...not so excited right now...I wish there was a good grooming dvd. I have one more place to try but honestly I am v. discouraged. Are these prices average?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well, I have only taken Tango to the groomer one time. It was near $50 because they had to brush out all of his matts. They said next time, it will not cost as much.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Around here it cost about $40 and that is using the clippers.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I take both Daisy and Toby to the groomer at our vets. She charges $25 each. I'm very pleased with the groomer.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I see that it varies from place to place. I'm in southeast Louisiana and my groomer is $30 for a full cut and grooming and $15 for just a bath and a trim.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

My groomer charges $27 for bath, trim, nails, ears and anal glands and she is fantastic, Scooby always looks lovely when we pick him up and smells yummy too, and the most important is that he loves her and is always happy to go and happy when we pick him up


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy:

I hope you are doing great.

Guzzi Goo was $28. 

I have not taken the hounds to find out what they would cost, I am assuming double. But I am going to try and do it myself. My vet said it can be very relaxing. I have started by washing them every week. And I just got the little trimmer that does the bottoms of their feet. I still need to get scissors and the electric trimmer. but I am slowly getting there.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

We have a friend of my b/fs family groom Bella at her place of business. She charges us $10 for a bath, nail clipping, and cutting around eyes and tush. She charges $20 for all of the and trimming her down. So the most we pay is $20 dollars. But I have checked around and the cheapest I found was between 25 and 45 dollars. I actually told one lady that 45 dollars is nuts for a puppy who was only 4 pounds at the time.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I was lucky that I ran into (or rather she ran into us, that is, out of her house when she saw me walking Shayna!) a woman who lives down the street and shows Maltese. She recommended our groomer who charges $25 for adult and $15 for puppies. After Shayna's first cut (see pic below), we had an appointment with the dog trainer out of this popular (read: very good) doggie school which also has a very popular grooming shop that fills up ONE YEAR ahead for appointments and charges a base of $55 for Maltese. Anyway, they said our groomer did a good job.

[attachment=5756:attachment]


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Mine chargers $43 for both when they just get bathed, I don't know how much it would be for just one of them. If she has to trim Bella she charges a little more, but she trims Harley for free. I think she's worth every penny--my experience with grooming at home was horrific, I'm just not talented that way. Its hard enough for me to comb them out on my own. I am going to try and make some bows, I guess I'll think of that as my little contribution to bath day.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Mine was usually about $40 when I used to get Kylee cut I think that was with the scissors. They also usually clipped nails, plucked ears etc. But it's much cheaper now that I do it at home.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

It pays to shop around.







I had one groomer tell me that you could not scissor cut maltese ~ that it would take 6 hours & would cost anywhere from $60 - $75.00. I called Petsmart & visited another local groomer & they both sounded great. The groomer Abbey goes to now charges $38.00 for a scissor cut, bath, ears plucked, paw pad trim, sanitary trim, nails cut.... The works! I've been very happy with her!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

When I take the girls in, both get baths, nails trimmed, sanitary trims, and Frosty gets shaped up if needed. I pay $30 for both...guess I am pretty lucky compared to some others.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My groomer charges 25$ for cut/bath/nails. No anal glands. That is extra 8.00.
She charges 15$ w/out a bath.

There is a mobile groomer I am thinking of calling. She charges 30$ to just cut them. A little steep, but she comes from quite a ways from here and brings all the stuff with her and cuts them in my house. The only problem is, she is not very practiced with maltese. Brinkley wouldn't be a problem b/c he is in a short puppy cut, but I don't want her butchering Neyland's longer coat.

Petsmart was almost 40$ when I asked them.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I pay $37 every 4 weeks for Pico to get the works: Bath, cut, nail trim, ear cleaning & plucking, anals expressed and a spritz of Aqua Velva! My groomer always has Llasa's, Maltese, Bichons, Poodles etc. in there to be groomed and they all come out looking gorgeous. I do have to leave him for 6 hours or so but they just love dogs and love Pico and I feel very comfortable with this.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I pay between $25 and $35, depends on what they are having done, for normal wash, trim, glands, shave pads,ear hair its $25, ZsaZsa's new hairdo cost $35. I'm very pleased with those prices, it ables me to leave a nice tip


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We travel alot, I pay $25.00 TO $60.00, depends where we are.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I charge $40-45 for a small dog. If they went to a regular groomer in our area, it would be around $50-60. I do the dog start to finish (no cage time) and one of my regulars was a spaz rescue so his mom stays with him the whole time. Cats depends on what I'm doing and if they're sedated or not. The 2 I'll do on Wed are $75/each for lion cuts.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

For a scissor cut in our area it's a pretty standard $45-55 (+ 20% tip), depending on how much needs to be done. Wilson gets; nails trimmed, pads shaved, "shell" cut, sanitary cut, ear hair cleaned out, anal glands drained, all over cut, and bath. 

I take Wilson every 6 weeks, and then at the 3 week mark I take him in for a 5 minute nail clipping and a pad hair shave. If I take him into my regular groomer for that she charges me $5.00 since we see her often, if I pop into PetSmart they charge $10. 

Thanks to the good folks here and their amazing bathing advice, I can now give Wilson baths every two weeks- which cuts down on the mats he gets, which means his grooming costs less.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm glad that you decided to do a scissor cut. I read on here actually that once you shave them, their hair supposedly never grows back as nice. If I ever decide to cut Perri a little shorter once I've seen what he looks like in full coat, I'll definately opt for a scissor cut because I wouldn't want to take any chances!
So anyway... I take Perri in every 3-4 weeks for just a bath along with nail trim, pad hair trim, and an eye trim. (And lets not forget the cute bow lol!) I would never trust myself to do this so that's why I take him in. Also, he's done in an hour so I don't have to worry about him sitting in a cage. Some other groomers in my area do the "rotation schedule" and I did not like that idea at all. His groomer charges $30, so plus tip is $35. At first I thought that was a bit much for a "glorified bath," especially since she never has any mats to deal with on him, but she's good and just adores Perri, so I guess that's all that matters!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

My groomer charges $45 for the works and $25 for just a bath and brushout. But I get a discount because I take Dolce every two weeks. So I only pay $30 for the works and $20 for a bath. That's cheap for this area.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> My groomer charges $27 for bath, trim, nails, ears and anal glands and she is fantastic, Scooby always looks lovely when we pick him up and smells yummy too, and the most important is that he loves her and is always happy to go and happy when we pick him up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly like my groomer.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

I normally pay about $30 for Matrix to get a bath, cut, nails & ear. If I have a coupon, I pay $25. I took him to PetsMart on Saturday and all of the above was $38...which I guess isn't too bad. I tried going near my job and they wan to charge $45-50. I told them, they can keep that b/c I am happy with my local groomer...and I was suprisingly pleased with the PetsMart groomer (had to go there b/c my local groomer doesn't open on the weekends and he needed to get a cut bad).


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I just had Bucky groomed yesterday and we paid $30 for bath, nail trimming, ear cleaning and plucking, trim around the eyes, "sanitary" cut, and breath freshening. Normally it is $20, because I never have them cut his hair but he has become profficient at getting a top know down in 10 minutes or less, so finally had to have the hair around his eyes trimmed so he could see where he was going. I usually have him done every 3 weeks.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

i go to our groomers every 4 weeks. and pay about 55-65 dollars. because they do everything and they are the only ones around me







i have 2 choices them or a petsmart. and i dont have any problems with petsmart but its the lady who cuts the dog hair seems to have one design only. she cuts all the dogs the same way from a husky to a shihtzu. and my friend's maltese has gotten a ear infection from her.
the place i go to is usually around 40 dollars but i dont want donbi having any crate/cage time. so i express it and she's the 1st one in and the 1st one out.
anyone around northern virginia? prince william county let me know if you have a good groomer? i drive 30 mins to get to my groomers


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> i go to our groomers every 4 weeks. and pay about 55-65 dollars. because they do everything and they are the only ones around me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olde Towne Pet Resort in Springfield does a fabulous job though they're pricey. That's a bit north of you.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

My groomer charges 26.00 for clipper cut, ears,nails,anal glands, bath, if you want scissor cut its 6.00 more.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it depends a lot on what region you live in. Mine charges 40 for everything to be done, I also give her a 10 dollar tip.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=184754
> 
> 
> 
> ...




55 dollars (which is not so bad) 
june 2nd i have an appointment with them
Thank you so much for your suggestion








by any chance do you tip there in oldetowne?
i know some places do accept tip and how much would be reasonable?


----------



## Buckeyedi (Apr 30, 2006)

I used to take Pepper, our Maltipoo to the groomer in our area. It was fine the first couple of times that I took him but the third time he came home with a cut under his hind leg that had obviously bled badly. The groomer called me and said that she would not be done as soon as usual and asked that I come two hours later to pick him up. She said it was because she was very busy but I believe that it was because she wanted to make sure that he was not bleeding when we came to get him. The two hours longer gave her the chance to stop the bleeding and clean up the wound as best she could before we saw it, in my opinion. Anyway, that was the LAST time that I will ever take one of my dogs to her.









I have done Pepper's grooming myself after the last episode with that particular groomer. However, I was told by the lady from whom we adopted Buckeye Boy that he has a very good groomer in a near by town. She has groomed him since he was a baby and knows how to do the cut that Buckeye Boy has now. I plan to take him back to her. His has a beautiful long coat and I like the look. He is easily brushed and loves his bath. I bathe him once a week and wash his face daily. He has no matts yet and I use a detangler after his shampoo and conditioner when I bathe him. He is beautiful!

I would advise everyone to check out a groomer before taking your baby to them. Having them come home like Pepper did is a horrible experience. I would not want to have to go through that again. Good Luck.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I live in a small rural community and my groomer charges $30-35 for Baxter. That is a bath, scissor cut, teeth, nail, glands ect. Petsmart charged me almost $50 the one time they groomed him.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I use two different groomers. Jolie the Bichon goes to one that is close by and I had a big credit with them for a few years because my husband did some cosmetic surgery on the owner. LOL. Anyway I am now paying again and they charge $30, recently upped from $25. I take Jolie in at 8:00 and I'm lucky to have her ready by 1:00. 

The maltese go to a groomer that is farther away, but the owner raises Maltese and knows how to groom them. They charge $28 each and scissor them. I give them a much bigger tip because they let me bring the girls in, go have lunch, and they have them ready in an hour and a half or two hours. They stop what they are doing and take care of Sadie and Sassy. Of course right now Sassy isn't able to go to any groomer because of her illness.

There is a moblie unit that is booked about 3 months out. They quoted me $60 for Jolie and $75 each for the maltese.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I pay 20.00 each for them to be groomed (and not cut), and 32.00 each if she is cutting their hair. My groomer works out of her house.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I must pay alot then. The truck comes to my house, cause Nemo can't go in
the car (he throws up) they charge $55 dollars plus I give a $12 dollar tip. She does everything, and I do this once a month. Maybe New York is just higher in price? I do feel it's a bit much , but it has to be done..


Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

the place we go to is $60.. they give her 2 baths, a trim, nailclip, ear clean...i guess everything
but they said if the malteses are matted they charge more...


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

$35-60 scissor cut 
Our big sheepdog cost $160









I hope everyone remembers to tip too!!!


----------



## casey914 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi, Casey's grooming is usually $45 plus a $10 tip for clipper cut, every six weeks. Which isn't bad when compared to some of the prices listed here! The visit also includes nails, ears, etc..









Joan


----------

